# Pirlo:"Juve favorita? No, Milan squadra da battere"



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pirlo in conferenza stampa mette il Milan come favorita per lo scudetto

"Noi favoriti per lo scudetto? Chi è primo in classifica è sempre la squadra da battere. Noi vinciamo da nove anni ed è chiaro ci sia pressione su di noi, ma il Milan è la squadra da battere perché è prima."


----------



## vannu994 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che bel piantino che hai fatto gobbo di m


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pirlo in conferenza stampa mette il Milan come favorita per lo scudetto
> 
> "Noi favoriti per lo scudetto? Chi è primo in classifica è sempre la squadra da battere. Noi vinciamo da nove anni ed è chiaro ci sia pressione su di noi, ma il Milan è la squadra da battere perché è prima."



L'unica cosa certa è che se non torniamo noi in Europa col piffero che la champions torna in Italia .
Questo dovresti dire caro maestro .

Aspetta che stiamo arrivando ,dopo i vostri 10 anni di pesci in faccia.


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pirlo in conferenza stampa mette il Milan come favorita per lo scudetto
> 
> "Noi favoriti per lo scudetto? Chi è primo in classifica è sempre la squadra da battere. Noi vinciamo da nove anni ed è chiaro ci sia pressione su di noi, ma il Milan è la squadra da battere perché è prima."



Gobbo maledetto taci. E' diventato veramente uno di loro, nella conferenza post partita la prima cosa che ha detto è rimarcare il fallo di Chala sul gol dimenticando ovviamente la loro espulsione e il nostro rigore.
Cambiato proprioi stile, zero classe come tutti loro.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pirlo in conferenza stampa mette il Milan come favorita per lo scudetto
> 
> "Noi favoriti per lo scudetto? Chi è primo in classifica è sempre la squadra da battere. Noi vinciamo da nove anni ed è chiaro ci sia pressione su di noi, ma il Milan è la squadra da battere perché è prima."



Damnatio Memoriae.


----------



## Butcher (9 Gennaio 2021)

che pezzo di sterco


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pirlo in conferenza stampa mette il Milan come favorita per lo scudetto
> 
> "Noi favoriti per lo scudetto? Chi è primo in classifica è sempre la squadra da battere. Noi vinciamo da nove anni ed è chiaro ci sia pressione su di noi, ma il Milan è la squadra da battere perché è prima."


Morto di sonno, ci vediamo al ritorno con la squadra al completo.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

bravo pirlotto,avete battuto la capolista incerottata che vi ha fatto soffrire per mezz'ora.
ora puntate alla zona champions,attenti all'Hellas


----------



## Arturo Belano (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pirlo in conferenza stampa mette il Milan come favorita per lo scudetto
> 
> "Noi favoriti per lo scudetto? Chi è primo in classifica è sempre la squadra da battere. Noi vinciamo da nove anni ed è chiaro ci sia pressione su di noi, ma il Milan è la squadra da battere perché è prima."



Ci prende chiaramente per il c***.


----------



## kipstar (9 Gennaio 2021)

diciamo che è la motivazione che stona. cosa vuol dire che il milan è la squadra favorita per lo scudetto perché è in testa alla classifica ? 
tra l'altro con un solo punto di vantaggio ? ne avesse 10 .... sa di presa in giro....
Mio caro andrea non ci siamo proprio.....spero che ti possa passare .... perché ti stai giocando molto del ricordo che hanno di te i tuoi ex tifosi milanisti....a prescindere da tutto. E comunque la ruota gira no ? boh....


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> diciamo che è la motivazione che stona. cosa vuol dire che il milan è la squadra favorita per lo scudetto perché è in testa alla classifica ?
> tra l'altro con un solo punto di vantaggio ? ne avesse 10 .... sa di presa in giro....
> Mio caro andrea non ci siamo proprio.....spero che ti possa passare .... perché *ti stai giocando molto del ricordo che hanno di te i tuoi ex tifosi milanisti.*...a prescindere da tutto. E comunque la ruota gira no ? boh....



Da innamorato di Pirlo giocatore (ero tra i pochi a credere infausto il suo non rinnovo e invece fatto a Seedorf), per me ha chiuso dopo la sua autobiografia. Se qualcuo ha ancora un buon ricordo di lui raccomando di leggerla e perde tutta la stima per questo omuncolo.

Per non parlare poi dei giornalai prezzolati che quando era da noi era quasi uno normale alla juve un fenomeno. Ma a quel tempo al milan era uno dei tanti alla juve uno dei pochissimi campioni.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Da innamorato di Pirlo giocatore (ero tra i pochi a credere infausto il suo non rinnovo e invece fatto a Seedorf), per me ha chiuso dopo la sua autobiografia. Se qualcuo ha ancora un buon ricordo di lui raccomando di leggerla e perde tutta la stima per questo omuncolo.
> 
> Per non parlare poi dei giornalai prezzolati che quando era da noi era quasi uno normale alla juve un fenomeno. Ma a quel tempo al milan era uno dei tanti alla juve uno dei pochissimi campioni.



E' così, Pirlo prima di andare dai ladri veniva considerato sì e no la metà, specialmente a livello mediatico. Siamo un paese servo del potere in tutti gli ambiti.

Comunque la colpa di questo cancro che domina in Italia è nostra, in primis dei due maiali B&G, facile dominare quando gli altri si ammazzano da soli. Spero solo che prima o poi tutto il c*lo che hanno avuto nella costruzione di questo ciclo gli si ritorca contro, ma non ho molte speranze.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questo personaggio mi fa ogni giorno più ribrezzo. Hanno 3 squadre e un monte ingaggi 4 volte superiore al nostro, e si nascondono anche.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2021)

Scusa pezzo di sterco,prima dici che siete tornati a comandare vincendo a Milano e ora scarichi il peso sul Milan?Intanto facci il favore di non nominare il Milan,quella tua bocca inzozzata non ne e' degna,lurido gobbo.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Da innamorato di Pirlo giocatore (ero tra i pochi a credere infausto il suo non rinnovo e invece fatto a Seedorf), per me ha chiuso dopo la sua autobiografia. Se qualcuo ha ancora un buon ricordo di lui raccomando di leggerla e perde tutta la stima per questo omuncolo.
> 
> Per non parlare poi dei giornalai prezzolati che *quando era da noi era quasi uno normale* alla juve un fenomeno. Ma a quel tempo al milan era uno dei tanti alla juve uno dei pochissimi campioni.



Negli ultimi anni in cui giocava da noi giocava contro, fatto acclarato. Come dimenticare ogni punizione spedita in orbita.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Da innamorato di Pirlo giocatore (ero tra i pochi a credere infausto il suo non rinnovo e invece fatto a Seedorf), per me ha chiuso dopo la sua autobiografia. Se qualcuo ha ancora un buon ricordo di lui raccomando di leggerla e perde tutta la stima per questo omuncolo.
> 
> Per non parlare poi dei giornalai prezzolati che quando era da noi era quasi uno normale alla juve un fenomeno. Ma a quel tempo al milan era uno dei tanti alla juve uno dei pochissimi campioni.




Le scatarrate che ha vomitato nella sua autobiografia sono qualcosa di inaudito e vergognoso. Una delle pagine più tristi che io abbia mai letto. Degne di un omuncolo viscido quale è. 

Per dire: Rivera non sopportava Berlusconi e non lo ha mai nascosto. Però non ha mai detto nulla sulle vittorie dell'epoca berlusconiana, era contento che vincesse il Milan e stop. Questo omuncolo ha invece sputato su un club storico pensando di essergli superiore e facendo credere che nel giocare con noi ci avesse fatto un favore. Uno squallore indescrivibile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pirlo in conferenza stampa mette il Milan come favorita per lo scudetto
> 
> "Noi favoriti per lo scudetto? Chi è primo in classifica è sempre la squadra da battere. Noi vinciamo da nove anni ed è chiaro ci sia pressione su di noi, ma il Milan è la squadra da battere perché è prima."



Che ometto piccolo.


----------

